# Free phyllobates & epipedobates frogs



## MAMACLEOD (Feb 14, 2017)

So sorry if this is not the right place to post, however, I do not have access to the classifieds and don't remember our old member name and/or password to access them. I am looking for a home for two frogs, both males. One is a Phyllobates vittatus and the other is an Epipedobates anthonyi 'Santa Isabel'. I can deliver and travel frequently from St. Lucie Cty. through to Florida's Panhandle via the Turnpike/I-75 corridor. I don't mind straying a bit off that path for the right home, however, I prefer for just one person to take both. We've had these frogs for at least 5 years and they are very healthy. Look forward to hearing from someone that would like to provide a new home for them. Thank you.


----------



## spikeizzy77 (Nov 8, 2016)

Do you still need a home for the vittatus and epitobates. I live in Fort Lauderdale and have two possible female vittatus. I would be more then happy to provide a home for your frog. I also have an empty ten gallon vivarium that I could put the epitobates in.


----------

